# What kind of weapons do Daemon Princes have?



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey again,

I was looking through the CSM codex and the CD codex, and I found that for some reason, Lords can have Daemon Weapons and Heralds can have Plagueswords/Brass Skulls, whereas Princes only get... bog-standard Close Combat wep. It might just be me, but that sword on that Nurgle DP looks slightly bigger than a Guard Bayonet.

So, what weapon would a Daemon Prince be armed with fluffwise? I'd imagine that a powerful being such as a Prince could bind a daemon into it's weapon without too much trouble (If it was a minor-ish daemon), and then voila Daemon Wep. If a mere Plaguebearer is gifted with Noxious Touch from Grandfather Nurgle himself, why don't Daemon Princes have it? Or for that matter, even a mere Plagusword?

Just asking, anyone shed any light on this?

Thanks,

Midnight


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I would assume they would be armed with daemon weapons.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

DPs are monsterous creatures. They have a bucketload of attacks, ignore armour, have 6+ str and roll 2d6 armour penetration. What more do you need?

Fluffwise they obviously have various powerful weapons, but this is represented in their MC status. Any other CC bonuses would make them unbalanced and can even be a disadvantage. I'd assume DPs use daemon weapons or their claws/horns/tusks/tentacles.


----------



## kaeim (Jun 7, 2010)

Claws, psychic abilities, axes, plague, etc.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

There's also the Kai gun, a gun that shoots pure hate!

If that's not awesome, I don't know what is.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Cruor99 said:


> There's also the Kai gun, a gun that shoots pure hate!
> 
> If that's not awesome, I don't know what is.


A gun that fires baby eating dingos or dingo eating babies.

This guy on da has a Alpha legion that follows the HH book Legion fluff. 
http://www.deviantart.com/download/151718558/Omegron_by_SanguineAngel.jpg


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I thought that yeah, DPs with Daemon Weps would be overpowered. I hadn't thought, of course, MC makes them power weps with extra anti-vehicle. Although making rules for a Kai Gun wouldn't be bad for reinvigorating the old CSM 'dex. Maybe this will come in the plastic DP set and 5th ed. CSM codex...

Midnight

Oh, and +rep for the awesome find, locust. How big is that cannon?!


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

You would have to take into consideration, however, that fluffwise, the weapons of a daemon prince are made of pure warp energy, of pure chaos, at whatever shape the Daemon Prince wills it to be. Therefore, they would be much more potent than a mere daemon bound to a mortal blade. 

But gamewise, I believe the watered down Chaos dex most likely won't be getting anything extra in the form of supplements. There can be hope, however. The Eldar got an extra skimmer.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Cruor99 said:


> You would have to take into consideration, however, that fluffwise, the weapons of a daemon prince are made of pure warp energy, of pure chaos, at whatever shape the Daemon Prince wills it to be. Therefore, they would be much more potent than a mere daemon bound to a mortal blade.


That. 

Daemon Princes are literally Daemons. They would be armed in a similar way as other Daemons are (manifestations of particular whims of themselves and/or their patron god). So in essence they can be armed with whatever the hell they feel like bearing, and they would obviously be potent weapons consisting purely of warp energy.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

With the old dex the DP's could be configured in a myriad of ways. It was actually possible for a dp to have multiple demon weapons. Add demonic strength, stature, mutation and talons to a dp with a dark blade. You have a mc with ws 7,strength 8, rending that rolls 2d6 for ap and ignores armor saves. Talk about kick ass. Soo much more fluffy than what we have now.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> With the old dex the DP's could be configured in a myriad of ways. It was actually possible for a dp to have multiple demon weapons. Add demonic strength, stature, mutation and talons to a dp with a dark blade. You have a mc with ws 7,strength 8, rending that rolls 2d6 for ap and ignores armor saves. Talk about kick ass. Soo much more fluffy than what we have now.


I don't believe you could use a weapon with dark talons. But i'm just knit picking.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Indeed you are correct. My bad


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

They carry a hige range of weaponry. Daemon weapons, daemonic weapons (like plague swords), talons, fists, claws, blades in their arms, or maybe just a really big sword. They assigned the DP to have a CC weapon because, let's face it, he ignores armor, rolls 2D6 for penetration, and can potentially re-roll any failed hits or wounds. 

I remember back in the last codex, you could give your DP a Daemon Weapon. My two favorites for him were the Dark Blade and Dreadaxe. With the DB, he gets +2 strength, all but assuring he'll kill andything (Especially when combined with Daemonic Strength) and the Dreadaxe wounded on 4+ and ignored invul. saves. Combine this with the DP's ignorance of armor and go to town.

Sorry, got caught up in fond reminiscence


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

daxxglax said:


> They carry a hige range of weaponry. Daemon weapons, daemonic weapons (like plague swords), talons, fists, claws, blades in their arms, or maybe just a really big sword. They assigned the DP to have a CC weapon because, let's face it, he ignores armor, rolls 2D6 for penetration, and can potentially re-roll any failed hits or wounds.
> 
> I remember back in the last codex, you could give your DP a Daemon Weapon. My two favorites for him were the Dark Blade and Dreadaxe. With the DB, he gets +2 strength, all but assuring he'll kill andything (Especially when combined with Daemonic Strength) and the Dreadaxe wounded on 4+ and ignored invul. saves. Combine this with the DP's ignorance of armor and go to town.
> 
> Sorry, got caught up in fond reminiscence


I miss those good old days of the 3rd ed chaos codex too. Probably the most unique and awesome codex GW has ever produced. The 4th ed chaos codex on the other hand....


----------



## gauntsghost025 (Apr 9, 2009)

really really big ones


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

A DP ignore armour, so his weapon is irrelevant. For shits and gigs, why not equip him with a feather?

Your mighty space marine commander just got his head caved in by a feather! :sarcastichand:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Indeed, someone at my local GW has a DP armed with... a Lamp Post. It's the Nightbringer painted differently, and he calls it his Daemon Mince 'cos it's there to attract fire...

Midinight


----------



## JasonRoth (Jun 29, 2010)

So... you're saying that a DP can use DW?

If so they could get 17 attacks in an assault face :O... With no armour saves allowed :O...

Or if you choose not to use the Khorn DW, you could get 11 attacks in 1 assault... with no Armour saves, and Warp time on that... :S


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

... No they used to be able to the can't in the current edition. You really should actually read the thread before you post.


----------

